# Rainbow Six Siege - Problem mit der Mission &quot;Situation Personenschutz&quot;.



## MichaelG (3. März 2016)

Spiele diese Missionen auf "schwer". Eine der Aufgaben ist in der speziellen Mission u.a. "Töte 1 Feind mit der ferngesteuerten Gasgranate". Ich lege die Dinger (z.B. am Fuß der Leiter in der Mission) und zünde die direkt unter dem Feind (sprich der steht in dem Moment voll auf dem Teil) - 0 Erfolg. Ich werf das Teil, treffe den - 0 Erfolg. Gibt es da einen Trick oder ist das einfach Zufall daß das zählt ? Daß der Kerl dann bellt wie bei einer Erkältung reicht offensichtlich nicht.   Oder muß ich einen bestimmten Kerl damit ausknocken ?


----------

